# Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.



## Tidde (28. Oktober 2007)

*|bla:Hi leute*
*Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?*
*Ich suche jemanden der Erfahrung mit der Fireline *
*beim Brandungsangeln hat.Ich würd gern Wissen*
*wie das Wurfverhalten ist wie stark sollte die Fireline *
*allgemein zum Brandungsangeln sein?.u.s.w*
*Ich würde mich über kommentare zu diesem Thema freuen.Danke und ein Fettes Petri Heil.#h*​


----------



## Dicker Oschi (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*

Hallo,
habe schon des öfteren mit Fireline Brandungsangeln ausgeübt. Durchmesser max. 0,20er, Farbe eigentlich egal. Du solltest auf deinen Wurffinger aufpassen!! Wurfhandschuh mitnehmen. Wurfeigenschaften sind gut, was kein Wunder ist da eine normale Keulenschnur mit anfangs 0,60 durch deine Ringe klötert. Problem der Fireline ist: nicht rund, keine Abriebfestigkeit, nicht gerade langlebig. Außerdem verzeihen dir geflochtene keine Fehler, wenn der Bügel umklappt fliegt deine Kralle geschätzte 500m und versenkt den nächstbesten Tanker.
Ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem tollen board ich hoffe ich habe Dir geholfen.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*

ich angel auch mit fireline in der brandung und kann den beitrag vom dicken Oschi nur zustimmen. wenn du beim werfen nicht aufpasst, dann reißt du dir die komplette fingerkuppe auf, is nicht angenehm kann ich sagen (rum tut aber gut als desinfektionsmittel). ich ahbe das gefühl, dass ich damit weiter weffe als mit mono. ich habe eine 0,15er in gelb, sieht man gut nachts. die schnur hat sich auch in dne  letzten 2 wocdhen norwegen bewäöhrt, da hab ich mit brandungsrute und kopf von der makrele auf steinbeißer versucht, leider keinen gefangen aber dank der fireline hab ich einige hänger lösen können. und wegen rollenbügel: das liegt an der qualität der rolle, gute rollen schlagen in der regel nie um


----------



## Tidde (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*

*Danke für deinen Bericht.*
*Ich denke ich werde die Sache mit dem Finger zu Herzen nehmen.Was hälst du davon wenn ich eine Keule mit drauf mache?*
*Gruß Tidde*​


----------



## Dicker Oschi (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*

waren 2006 in Rerik ( Kühlungsborn) haben dort mit einigen Einheimischen auf der Seebrücke gefischt. Die Jungs hatten Teleruten!!!!!! ca 4,20m und dicke Plastikrollen mit 0,50 Schnur bespult. Ihr denkt jetzt sicher die hätten nur so lumpige 50, 60 Meter geschafft. Denkste, die hatten einen so ausgefeilten Wurfstil da wurden wir schnell blass vor Neid. Haben auch später noch einigen Cracks in der Brandung über die Schulter geschaut. Die richtige Wurftechnik macht auch aus einem untermotorisierten Angler einen Weitwurfspezi. Learning by doing


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> gute rollen schlagen in der regel nie um



Nö, bei guten Rollen HAT der Bügel einfach nicht umzuklappen!
Das kann ganz schön gefährlich werden, falls die Schnur mal nicht reißt und der ganze Kram wieder zurück kommt. 

Ich fische übrigends ne 15er Fireline mit 39er Fireline als Schlagschnur, geht ganz gut nach vorne der Kram 
Ist also auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen!


----------



## Dicker Oschi (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*



Tidde schrieb:


> *Danke für deinen Bericht.*
> *Ich denke ich werde die Sache mit dem Finger zu Herzen nehmen.Was hälst du davon wenn ich eine Keule mit drauf mache?*
> *Gruß Tidde*​


Keule kann nicht schaden. Gibt es fertig zu kaufen. Auf einer Spule befinden sich 5x15m Stücke. Alternativ eine echte geflochtene z.B. Power Pro. Buchempfehlung: Brandungsangeln von der Rapsbande.


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*

Eine Mono Schlagschnur muss nicht sein.
Ich sehe darin sogar eher einen Nachteil, ich fisch auch gerade Geflochtene, weil sich die Rute meiner Meinung nach viel besser auflädt, als mit Mono.


----------



## Tidde (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*

*Danke für deine Bericht.Ich denke das ich auf alle fälle eine Keule mit drauf machen werde.Gruß Tidde*


----------



## Pixelschreck (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*

Moin!
Ich bin mit der Fireline gut zufrieden. Weiter Werfen? Hm vielleicht, ausschlaggebend ist eher der geringere Strömungswiederstand im Wasser, dadurch steht die Rute ruhiger und man erkennt die Bisse besser. Auch die Haltbarkeit der Schnur ist sehr gut wenn man sie mit Silikonöl oder Vaseline pflegt.


----------



## Fishzilla (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Eine Mono Schlagschnur muss nicht sein.
> Ich sehe darin sogar eher einen Nachteil, ich fisch auch gerade Geflochtene, weil sich die Rute meiner Meinung nach viel besser auflädt, als mit Mono.




Habe ich jetzt das richtig verstanden, das du keine Schlagschnur drauf hast und nur mit der geflochtener wirfst?


----------



## dorschiie (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Eine Mono Schlagschnur muss nicht sein.
> Ich sehe darin sogar eher einen Nachteil, ich fisch auch gerade Geflochtene, weil sich die Rute meiner Meinung nach viel besser auflädt, als mit Mono.


aber ist bei Geflecht der abrieb nicht höher?
ich habe auch geflochtene als hauptschnur und die schlagschnur ist mono.
und keine probs.
als ich Geflecht davor hatte war es anders.


----------



## Holger F. (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*

Das passiert dir aber auch mit Mono Schnur, da fliegt das
Blei auch fast nach Dänemark wen der Bügel umschlägt.

Habe selber letztes Jahr mal mit Geflecht probiert.
Ich bin wieder bei der Keulenschnur gelandet ( Mono)

Das die Schnur keinerlei Dehnung hat, das hat mir gar nicht gefallen bei richtiger Brandung.
Die paar Meter die ich weiter raus geschmissen habe, haben bei mir
die nachteile nicht aufgehoben.
Ich werde weiter meine gefärbte Keulenschnur 0,30 benutzen.

Holger


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt das richtig verstanden, das du keine Schlagschnur drauf hast und nur mit der geflochtener wirfst?



Nein hast du falsch verstanden 

Ich fische eine 15er Fireline als Hauptschnur + ca. 7m 39er Firelien als Schlagschnur.
Bei 39er Fireline erübrigt sich auch das Abriebsproblem :q


----------



## Koschi (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*

....aber der Knoten macht "klonk" in den Ringen und geht irgendwann zu schnell kaputt....


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*



Koschi schrieb:


> ....aber der Knoten macht "klonk" in den Ringen und geht irgendwann zu schnell kaputt....



Das stimmt natürlich, aber ich mache den Knoten eigentlich jeden Abend neu und habe damit so keine Probleme.


----------



## aalreuse (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*

Moin

Also ich fische 0,12 oder 0,15 Fireline mit 0,39 Fireline als Schlagschnur.#6:vik::m


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*

ich nehme immer nur ein mono vorfach, wenn ich mit durchlaufbleien (sargbleien) angel, weil die die fireline so richtig durchscheuern, außerdem ist die mono dann ne tolle sollburchstelle bei hängern, is die montage zwar immer weg, aber ich behalt die teure schnur. ich geh nach jedem angeln mit einem silikonspray aus dem campingladen über die spule, so 3 mal hinternander, dann zieht das auch gut in die unteren schichten ein. dann vor dem angeln werf ich erst einmal mit blei ganz weit raus, damit der silikongeruch der shcnur ein wenig verfliegt und dann wird normal geangelt, mit der shcnurr hatte ich nie probleme und sie flutscht immer schön wie mit gleitgel


----------



## platfisch7000 (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*

Also ich bin ein großer Fan der Fireline,aber nicht in der Brandung!!!!!
Man wirft nicht sehr viel weiter und bei Wellengang ist ewig die Schnur lose,weil das Blei ran rutscht,wenn die Welle draufschlägt!
Eine Mono federt das ab!
Ohne Keule würde ich es nie wagen eine Fireline zu werfen!Zumindest sollte man denn eine 30er oder 40er Geflochtene nehmen,als Schlagschnur!
Fireline ist auch Windanfälliger wie eine doppelt so dicke Mono!
Das größte Problem ist meiner Meinung nach die fehlende Dehnung!
Das ist zwar schön für den Anschlag,aber schlecht für den Drill!
Wie gesagt ich benutze sie zum Pliken und Blinkern.
Aber da kann ich Drillen,notfalls mit Rollenbremse und die Aktion der Rute ausnutzen!
Bei Bandungsangeln muß man sehr schnell drehen um den Fisch vom hängerträchtigen Grund fern zu halten!
Hier wird einfach zu Brutal gedreht wo es keine Möglichkeit der abfederung gibt!

ich bin wieder bei Mono!!!!!!!
Und bleibe es auch ,sch**ß auf die 5 Meter...

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------



## Benni (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*

Hey Tidde,
es gibt bestimmt Vor und Nachteile für Geflochtene,ausprobieren ist immer die beste Variante,dem einen liegt es dem Anderen nicht.
Eventuell können wir uns ja mal in Dreye treffen,dort könntest Du dann mal die Geflochtene werfen.
Momentan ist die Zeit zwar knapp,aber schan mer mal.


----------



## Agalatze (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*



platfisch7000 schrieb:


> Also ich bin ein großer Fan der Fireline,aber nicht in der Brandung!!!!!
> Man wirft nicht sehr viel weiter und bei Wellengang ist ewig die Schnur lose,weil das Blei ran rutscht,wenn die Welle draufschlägt!
> Eine Mono federt das ab!
> Ohne Keule würde ich es nie wagen eine Fireline zu werfen!Zumindest sollte man denn eine 30er oder 40er Geflochtene nehmen,als Schlagschnur!
> ...


 
hehe...
also meiner meinung nach wirft man (zumindest ich) nicht nur 5 meter weiter mit geflecht. wir sprechen hier von 15 meter +/- 5 ! das gummiband äh sorry mono ist natürlich was womit jeder klarkommt. bei geflecht sollte ein gewisses feingefühl vorhanden sein. ausschlitzer habe ich so gut wie garnicht. und die, die mal aussteigen, wären auch bei mono ausgestiegen. das ganze kann ich aber an einer hand abzählen wie oft sowas passiert.

der knoten stellt bei mir auch kein problem ! der hält und hält und hält...#6


----------



## Micky (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*

Ich musste auch erst von der Fireline überzeugt werden, kostete am Anfang auch den einen oder anderen Abriss, aber jetzt wo ich mich daran gewöhnt habe schwöre ich auf Geflecht in der Brandung. Zum einen werfe ich damit DEUTLICH weiter und die Bisserkennung ist einfach unschlagbar. Negativ: Kostet halt ne Ecke mehr...
Monofile Schnüre habe ich zwar auch noch als Ersatz dabei, aber die kommt nur zum Einsatz, wenn meine anderen Spulen von Außerirdischen geklaut werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*

@ aga
Seh ich genau so wie du,ich selber fische mit 6er Whiplash und 24er whisplash als schlagschnur.Und in Sachen ausschlitzer ist es wirklich so das diese Fische die nur knapp gehakt sind auch bei Mono aussteigen.Nur beim Spinnfischen macht mir die whiplash manchmal ärger (Knoten,verdrallt),da hab ich mit der Fireline bessere Ehrfahrung,obwohl die KG Angaben manchmal zu zweifeln gibt.Es grüßt euch Matze


----------



## Fischmansfriend (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*

Hallo,

Ich fische eine 17er Fireline mit 39er Fireline als Schlagschnur und das bringt mir ca 15m mehr Weite. Habe das mal getestet und eine Rute mit Keule und eine mit Geflecht und Schlagschnur gefischt, mit gleichem Tackle. Meine Ultegras haben relativ genau 1m Schnureinzug je Meter, und es war definitiv ein Unterschied von ca 15m vorhanden. Allerdings ist das abtapen des Zeigefingers SEHR zu empfehlen bzw. ein MUSS !
Bei starkem Wind / Krautgang bietet die Mono zwar bei erster Betrachtung etwas mehr Angriffsfläche, die rauhere Oberfläche und vor allem die fehlende Dehnung des Geflechts sind bei starkem Wellengang aber m.E. negativer zu bewerten,.

Negativ ist bei Geflecht ausserdem, dass ich im Dunkeln schon mehrfach Perücken gehabt habe, und zwar meist gleich beim ersten Wurf. Diese liessen sich bei einer 17er Geflochtenen eigentlich nur noch durch abschneiden "lösen" , das Risiko minimiere ich mittlerweile, indem ich die Spule vor dem ersten Wurf anfeuchte.

Aus meiner Sicht haben daher beide Varianten Ihre Daseinsberechtigung, bei starkem Wind oder Brandung nehme ich die Mono, da kommt es meist eh nicht so sehr auf die Weite an.
Bei schwachem Wind/Brandung nehme ich halt das Geflecht.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## degl (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*

@all,

so,aufgrund der div.Treads über Fireline auf der Brandungsrolle,wollte ich es Heute wissen,ab zum Tackledealer und was isses geworden......?

250m Spro PowerPro 0.13...............was für eine.......
Geflochtene:l WOW,...........super Glatt,sehr Geschmeidig und im Gegensatz zu meiner Angeldomäne Hausmarke auch nicht besonders laut(was mich echt an der Billigschnur gestört hatte)

Jetzt steht nur noch der Test am 10.11. aus und dann bin ich schlauer,aber der 1.Eindruck ist schon beeindruckend#6

gruß degl


----------



## Norgeklaus (2. November 2007)

*AW: Fireline beim Brandungsangeln.*

Hei, Hei
ich fische schon sehr lange in der Bandung und habe auch mit Erscheinen von geflochtenen
Schnueren diese ausprobiert. Dabei habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Fische im Drill sehr oft verloren gehen, da die fehlende Laengendehnung eine Abfederung der Schlaege der Fische nicht ermoeglicht.
Desweiteren schneidet sich die Schnur mit der Zeit auch in Keramikringe ein, was bei 
hochwerigen Ruten sehr aergerlich ist. Dadurch werden die Abstaende fuer die Schnurerneuerung immer kuerzer, weil die Oberflaeche der Ringe zu rau ist.
Ich fische heute traditionsgemaess mit 0,60mm Schlagschnur und 0,35mm Hauptschnur
und bin damit immer gut gefahren.
Ich habe auch das Gefuehl, dass sich die Rute insgesamt besser auflaedt, als mit 
geflochtener Schnur. 
Soviel zu meinen Erfahrungen zu Schnueren in der Brandung

Gruss Norgeklaus
Heute nutze ich ausschliesslich monofile Schnur, da


----------

